# Autistic visitors can proceed with lawsuits against Disney



## RNCollins (Aug 24, 2018)

*Autistic visitors can proceed with lawsuits against Disney*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...80770dcddc2_story.html?utm_term=.739e3c38b946

By Mike Schneider / AP / The Washington Post / August 20, 2018

“ORLANDO, Fla. — Visitors with severe autism can move ahead with their lawsuits claiming Disney’s U.S. parks didn’t do enough to accommodate their need for scheduled routines and no waits on its rides, according to a federal appeals court.

The 11th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals last week ruled that plaintiffs in 30 lawsuits can proceed in a lower court with their claims against Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, alleging violations of the Americans with Disabilities Act. People with severe autism often have difficulties with social interaction and communication and often adhere to rigid routines.

A district judge in Florida had ruled previously that Disney was accommodating the autistic visitors and dismissed the claims in 2016. The autistic visitors appealed to the court in Atlanta.

Under the parks’ current program, Disney allows visitors with disabilities to get a special card giving them an “appointment time” to get on a ride after the specified time with little to no wait. The card allows them to get unlimited “appointment times” throughout the day and allows them to get on rides immediately if the wait is less than 15 minutes. Disney workers also have the discretion to hand out readmission passes to visitors with disabilities, allowing them to get back on a ride immediately....”




Photo: Cory Disbrow—Flickr Vision/Getty Images


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 24, 2018)

Now this is going too far. I am not autistic but I have my own mental problems. I also have meltdowns due to an inability to wait and express distress at small changes in my routine. Autistic folks are not the only ones with this problem. Can I sue Disney too?

I think it is an honor to accommodate people who have mental and physical disabilities, but not a requirement.

In California, disability lawyers are doing drive by's and suing business owners. This is an abuse of the law.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2018)

This is going to open a can of worms for all amusement parks in the USA, IMHO,


----------



## mtbmom (Aug 28, 2018)

What more do people want?  A private tour guide?  Let’s throw in free admission while we’re at it. Ridiculous!


----------



## blondietink (Aug 28, 2018)

As the mom of an adult with Autism and another adult with Down syndrome, I think this lawsuit has gone too far.  There are many people, disabled or not, that have difficulty waiting in lines. What these people in the lawsuit want is immediate access to any ride and multiple times in a row if the disabled person desires. Hopefully they will not win because if they do win, the general population will see increased wait times and animosity towards the disabled population getting preferred treatment. We follow the DAS rules as they are today and along with the FP system,  it suits us just fine.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 28, 2018)

blondietink said:


> As the mom of an adult with Autism and another adult with Down syndrome, I think this lawsuit has gone too far.  There are many people, disabled or not, that have difficulty waiting in lines. What these people in the lawsuit want is immediate access to any ride and multiple times in a row if the disabled person desires. Hopefully they will not win because if they do win, the general population will see increased wait times and animosity towards the disabled population getting preferred treatment. We follow the DAS rules as they are today and along with the FP system,  it suits us just fine.



Your response is very "fair minded"


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 28, 2018)

With the size of the crowds at Disney, I can see situations where there could be group after group of Autistic people taking ALL the seats on a ride at one time, then getting back on the same ride again and again.  They could effectively hijack the ride for a long time.  Fair is fair, but preferential treatment beyond a certain point is unfair to everyone else. (Yes, I realize my example is extreme, but it COULD happen, if enough Autistic people were in the park at the same time.)

Dave


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> With the size of the crowds at Disney, I can see situations where there could be group after group of Autistic people taking ALL the seats on a ride at one time, then getting back on the same ride again and again.  They could effectively hijack the ride for a long time.  Fair is fair, but preferential treatment beyond a certain point is unfair to everyone else. (Yes, I realize my example is extreme, but it COULD happen, if enough Autistic people were in the park at the same time.)
> 
> Dave



What do you envision? Hoards of Autistic people marching in a parade up Main Street? Your example is so far fetched it’s ridiculous and hurtful.  I have an autistic adult son.  I feel so violated by the opinions stated in this thread!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 8, 2018)

icydog said:


> What do you envision? Hoards of Autistic people marching in a parade up Main Street? Your example is so far fetched it’s ridiculous and hurtful.  I have an autistic adult son.  I feel so violated by the opinions stated in this thread!



I stated my example was extreme, and I apologize if you find it hurtful. That was not the intention.  I was trying to express a situation (admittedly, extreme, as I said), where a popular ride could be literally taken over by people being repeatedly granted head of the line treatment.  Is it likely?  No.  But COULD it happen?  Yes, it definitely could.  Admission fees to Disney are so high, and lines can be so long, I think everyone deserves a fair chance.  

Dave


----------



## mtforeman (Oct 8, 2018)

Autism is a spectrum disorder. According to Autism Speaks, the CDC has recently estimated that 15% of people could be on the spectrum, so I would assume this ruling focuses on severity and not everyone on the spectrum. That said, those with a significant impact should receive accommodation like anyone with a handicap. https://www.autismspeaks.org/scienc...e-autisms-prevalence-15-percent-1-59-children


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 8, 2018)

Disney’s current policy seems eminently reasonable.  My very mildly autistic grandson would be completely satisfied with that approach based on my experience. 

Cheers


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 9, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> Disney’s current policy seems eminently reasonable.  My very mildly autistic grandson would be completely satisfied with that approach based on my experience.
> 
> Cheers



Certainly the degree of handicap is a determining factor. There must be people who are able to visit the park, using a motorized chair, who are unable to be lifted onto a ride. Or, perhaps an obese person who cannot fit. I think it is unreasonable to expect ALL people be accommodated. However, this makes me wonder if they have considered offering an admission ticket that excludes rides.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 9, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Certainly the degree of handicap is a determining factor. There must be people who are able to visit the park, using a motorized chair, who are unable to be lifted onto a ride. Or, perhaps an obese person who cannot fit. I think it is unreasonable to expect ALL people be accommodated. However, this makes me wonder if they have considered offering an admission ticket that excludes rides.



I'd love a ticket that excludes rides if it were half the price! I'd love to go to Disneyland again and just wander around (truth be told I'd like to go on Small World, Pirates, and Haunted Mansion). I have no idea how families do it at over $100 for an admission ticket.


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 12, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> With the size of the crowds at Disney, I can see situations where there could be group after group of Autistic people taking ALL the seats on a ride at one time, then getting back on the same ride again and again.  They could effectively hijack the ride for a long time.  Fair is fair, but preferential treatment beyond a certain point is unfair to everyone else. (Yes, I realize my example is extreme, but it COULD happen, if enough Autistic people were in the park at the same time.)
> 
> Dave


You do realize that up until about 5 -8 years ago or so the policy was to give people with disabilities a pass to bypass all lines for them and their party.. it had been like that for years if not decades. . Then people with disabilities started renting themselves out to people..articles started circulating about this abuse and monotization and that is when disney interveened with current policy (return times)... 

They still offer the old pass but in more extreme cases (genie pass).. e.g. make a wish foundation kids. 

Given the flow rate of hundreds of people an hour per ride. . I think the bigger wait time pain point would and is driven by tour groups who bring 1k plus people into the park and then they all have a fast pass at same time and shown up with guide. . Try being next in line at mine train and having them show up and swallow the next 5 to 15 trains.  



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 12, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> You do realize that up until about 5 -8 years ago or so the policy was to give people with disabilities a pass to bypass all lines for them and their party.. it had been like that for years if not decades. . Then people with disabilities started renting themselves out to people..articles started circulating about this abuse and monotization and that is when disney interveened with current policy (return times)...
> 
> They still offer the old pass but in more extreme cases (genie pass).. e.g. make a wish foundation kids.
> 
> ...




I get that, for sure. I haven’t been to Disney in a long time, but when I stop to think of my memories of it, the word “ordeal” comes to mind. How much of the experience was overshadowed by the sheer number of people competing for the next seat on something. So I agree fair treatment to all guests should be a thing. 

Sidebar:  My (conflicted) “best” memories of visiting a Disney park was October of 2001, just a month after the 9/11 attacks. The skies and parks were empty. We fell into an opportunity to fly round trip from Seattle to Orlando for $125 each. Couldn’t say No, so we went. Got discounted tickets to Disney World. The place was deserted - few lines, and minimal to zero wait times. Kind of eerie. I felt a bit of guilt enjoying myself after what had happened the month before. That trip stands out probably more than any vacation I’ve ever had.

I am often the person who lets someone with a special situation go ahead of me in line, and would probably do the same at Disney. But even that courtesy would wear thin if person after person with whatever special situation wanted/expected to go ahead of me. I’m not inconsiderate, just human.

Dave


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 12, 2018)

blondietink said:


> There are many people, disabled or not, that have difficulty waiting in lines.



I used to be one of these.  My solution to the problem at Disney was to stop going to Disney.  At other places I pretty much avoid any line of more than 3 or 4 people unless it is for something super important to me like renewing my Driver's License, voting, etc.  Lines at airports were one of the reasons I gave up flying when I did...

George


----------

